# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Photo of the Month July 2012

## John Clare

Enter your photos here (please only 1 per member  per month!) to get your photo and your name on the cover of the website  as the photo of the month for July 2012! Please only enter a photo you  own! Please also tell us what type of frog or toad is in the photo.  Artwork is not considered a photograph, even if it is prepared from a  photo - please no collages or modifications from the original photo  beyond overall color/contrast correction, sharpness, basic touch-ups  (e.g. dust removal), etc.

Good luck!

----------


## Tyler

My P. Adspersus Rex

----------


## LizardMama

He's getting so big I find myself re-taping that artificial plant to the side of the cage every day. Poco, my Hyla Versicolor.

----------


## BlueisallIneed

RIP my heart

----------


## Whistly

Tim Tam Green and Golden Bell Frog Litoria aurea I think that's how to spell it???

----------


## Autumn

Ok, I'll shall make my entry  :Smile: 
My Whites, Hubbie,  saying "Hello".....

----------


## Xquirrel

This is one of my Hong Kong Whipping Tree Frogs that I keep in my vivarium. Cute isn't it?

----------


## Lynn

Agalychnis callidryas

'Cricket'

----------


## BlueisallIneed

[QUOTE=Xquirrel;118583]This is one of my Hong Kong Whipping Tree Frogs that I keep in my vivarium. Cute isn't it? 
 very cute!!
UOTE]

----------


## Peakone

My picture for this months' competition is one wild _Rana Dalmatina

_

----------


## Heather

Agalychnis callidryas... Twiggy  :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Here is my contender for this month.
Male Trachycephalus nigromaculatus .
You may see the vocal sac on the side as well.
Was just finished imposing the female  :Smile:

----------


## Whistly

Wesley it's photo of the month not art of the month  :Wink:

----------


## pacmanfr0g13

Here's my male Albino _Ceratophrys cranwelli._ Hope you like it!!  :Smile:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

> Wesley it's photo of the month not art of the month


Thank you.
Glad you enjoy the picture.
Always fun sharing them with eachother  :Smile:

----------


## Don

Photo from June 13th, 2012
*Dendrobates tinctorius – Bakhuis Mountain*

----------


## Don

come on, you know you want to enter that photo you haven't shared yet.

----------


## froglover27

Here's my newly metamorphosised(spelling?) Gray tree frog baby! :Smile:  Still has a little tail 'stub' haha.

----------


## Lynn

So sorry, I entered 2 photos by mistake ! Senior moment!!!
I PM'd John; he will be deleting one for me !

----------


## Buck Rogers

Male Whites Tree Frog

----------


## Will

Here is my Whites Tree Frog Humperdinck giving a little call to the ladies!

----------


## ElChefe420

One of my guys chillin

----------


## Lynn

> Here is my Whites Tree Frog Humperdinck giving a little call to the ladies!


A winner ! What a great shot ! A happy frog !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Wicked frogs

Packie.

----------


## M8kinPancakes

My Whites tree frog Winter.

----------


## Don

OK last chance to get your photos in for this month.  I'll close this tonight and start a new thread for the August Contest.

----------


## Lynn

> OK last chance to get your photos in for this month.  I'll close this tonight and start a new thread for the August Contest.


Good luck everybody!
Beautiful photos!

----------


## Wicked frogs

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Don

*OK everyone, this months entries are closed and we look forward to your photos for August.
I will have the poll up tonight to begin voting.
*

----------


## Don

Please vote for your favorite under the poll posted for July 2012 Photo of the Month.... thanks.

----------

